# P0324 Knock Sensor



## byronbergan (Apr 11, 2015)

2012 1.4L Turbocharged 

Heard a ticking coming from the center top part of my engine. Drove to work the next morning and the check engine light came on. Scanned it and got a P0324 knock sensor performance module DTC. Put a new knock sensor on it and the issue went away. On the drive home from work last night the ticking returned. The check engine light hasn't come back on yet but I'm almost certain it'll come on when I drive to work today. Anyone else have this issue or any experts have an idea of what the issue might be?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you are using E10 and getting a poor mix, alcohol and gasoline to not mix, would be running 80 octane fuel that would drive that knock sensor, crazy. Or maybe running 84-86 octane for intermittent type of operation. And a lot depends on what gear you are in relating to engine load.

Another cause can be an engine cylinder misfire causing excessive carbon build up increasing the compression that will also cause detonation.

P0324 is only set even if only one cylinder is knocking, but has to occur for at least 10 seconds to set that only code. Too many people take these codes literally, and the sensor takes the blame for this when it is only doing its job. O2 sensors take the blame for just about anything. 

So what kind of fuel are you using? Got bad mixes before, so finally said, screw ethanol. And of course would kick on the CEL, knock sensor is doing its job, kicking on the CEL. With any kind of actually knock sensor problem, other codes are generated, you only posted one code.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

These engines always have some ticking(fuel injectors), so maybe the noise is unrelated to the issue? Most likely reasons to experience knock would be poor quality fuel(low octane). Changing brands may be enough to correct the problem, or run a higher octane. Are you running top tier gas? My 2012 never ran great on regular 87 octane gas and would experience some knock any time I tried to use the cheap stuff. 

Though I'm not anti-ethanol NickD above is correct. Most 87E10 fuel sold starts out as 84 octane gas. if you have Phase Separation occur you end up with a low 84 octane layer and a layer of alcohol mixed with water. The much better mix available today, 93E10 starts as 91E0, so if phase separation occurs it may cause much less issues(the engine will still run on 91 octane and possibly be able to burn the alcohol and water mix(alcohol is over 100 octane).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

byronbergan said:


> 2012 1.4L Turbocharged
> 
> Heard a ticking coming from the center top part of my engine. Drove to work the next morning and the check engine light came on. Scanned it and got a P0324 knock sensor performance module DTC. Put a new knock sensor on it and the issue went away. On the drive home from work last night the ticking returned. The check engine light hasn't come back on yet but I'm almost certain it'll come on when I drive to work today. Anyone else have this issue or any experts have an idea of what the issue might be?


Anybody mess with the spark plugs in the last year or so?......this engine will loosen them (and tick) if they weren't properly tightened.

My first thought from this distance,
Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still got a P0324 code that translates to getting knock sensor signal for over 10 seconds. So is this the knock sensor or low octane fuel?


----------



## Wayne Will12 (Aug 17, 2016)

could u by any chance tell me where the sensor is on the car cause i need to replace it but i cant figure out where it goes.


----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2013)

*got the same code P0324*

Hi everybody 

I have a chevy cruze 2012 Lt ,with 41k only on it. I got the same code last saturday everything start suddenly and I heard a noise like small fan,. in my way back to my house while i was driving for around 40km. 

I connected my OBD scan next morning and found the code P0324. while I look for info about this code on the internet seating inside the car (about 20 minutes reading here and in other websites) the code clear without intervention. and the power of the car is normal. the noise like fan is gone, note Yesterday when the problem was present there was almost no power. hard to get 60km

Any idea guys.? 

another question is please let me know where it is located the knock sensor ? i am planing to check it as well


----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2013)

*sensor is in the back*



Wayne Will12 said:


> could u by any chance tell me where the sensor is on the car cause i need to replace it but i cant figure out where it goes.


it is in the back of the engine, check internet for video 
back
-| <<< here attached to the engine in this area 
-------
| |
--------

front
radiator


----------



## Waldo (Oct 1, 2019)

Humberto said:


> *got the same code P0324*
> 
> Hi everybody
> 
> ...


A
Anyone ever figure this out my wifes car is intermitantly doing the same thing


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Waldo said:


> A
> 
> Anyone ever figure this out my wifes car is intermitantly doing the same thing


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

